# plumbing jobs



## pippin (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi everyone this is my first time on this forum.
Im thinking of trying to move to the US or Australia, can anyone tell me if there is a demand for a plumber/gas corgie registered worker over there, and if so what is the average wage.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pippin said:


> Hi everyone this is my first time on this forum.
> Im thinking of trying to move to the US or Australia, can anyone tell me if there is a demand for a plumber/gas corgie registered worker over there, and if so what is the average wage.


Plenty of plumbing jobs and it will secure you a reasonable standard of living. Problem is that you aren't allowed to work here, and getting a suitable visa is difficult. Certainly, you are most unlikely to secure one on the basis of your current trade.

OZ or NZ are much more workable in this regard.


----------



## pippin (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for that info. I just seem to be banging my head against a wall. Why is it so hard for brits to move to the US


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pippin said:


> Thanks for that info. I just seem to be banging my head against a wall. Why is it so hard for brits to move to the US


I don't notice any particular discrimination against Brits.


----------



## pippin (Jul 8, 2008)

No way am I suggesting any form of discrimination - we have visited America on many occasions and love the people, the country and the whole way of life. It is just so frustrating that without winning the lottery or becoming a pop-star there doesn't seem to be a way to live and work in the USA. We are just a hard working family that would love the opportunity to do so and are just looking for advice and support from anybody willing to offer expat advice on how they managed to fulfill their dream. Kind regards, pippins' wife.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pippin said:


> No way am I suggesting any form of discrimination - we have visited America on many occasions and love the people, the country and the whole way of life. It is just so frustrating that without winning the lottery or becoming a pop-star there doesn't seem to be a way to live and work in the USA. We are just a hard working family that would love the opportunity to do so and are just looking for advice and support from anybody willing to offer expat advice on how they managed to fulfill their dream. Kind regards, pippins' wife.


US immigration is niche based: you either fit in the niche or you don't. Many other popular destinations in the English-speaking world are more skills based.

In my experience, few who come to live in the US actively chose it but rather ended up here through force of circumstance. Just the way it is, I'm afraid.

And from what you've told me so far, I don't see a suitable peg we can bang into the hole. But I do see that your peg may be a suitable shape for OZ, NZ or possibly even Canada.


----------

